# Another rare Kilmers cure!



## pupman (Dec 7, 2005)

Here's another little Kilmers cure,a lttle bit more obscure than the one with the lungs but try to find one! They are not too uncommon in the larger sizes but this is the sample ,4 1/4" size and was found on Long Island. It is in excellent shape and goes well with my other cure bottles. Kev(pup)


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 7, 2005)

Nice Kilmer's Indian Cough Cure. 
 You don't see many of those around anymore. I have been lucky to have 2 in the past. One with the flat disc type lip as yours , and the other with a double collar lip treatment. 
 Thanks for sharing !


----------



## pupman (Dec 7, 2005)

Thanks for your input Brian which is always appreciated.Peoplelook far and wide for this one!You have a very good knowledge of all collecting types,I can see that! Pleasure as always to hear from you! If you enjoy seeing rare cures I  will post another tomorrow,Kev(pup)


----------



## BRIAN S. (Dec 7, 2005)

I always enjoy pics of GREAT glass ! Post away !


----------



## capsoda (Dec 8, 2005)

Hey Kev, My wife dug this one. All I dig are the more common ones.[8|]


----------



## pupman (Dec 8, 2005)

WoW! Warren, That's a great Kilmer to dig! She must have been thrilled! It's a funny thing,I dig in Brooklyn regularly and have dug alot of bottlesbut cures which I collect-forget about it! Usually we are too early for some cures like the Kilmers unless it was on top of the pit and got thrown in at a later date.If you ever dig any insect powders like Lyons please keep me in mind!(or cures) Great find! Best Regards,Kev


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Kev,

 Was looking around my shelves of bottles a came across this one. Knew I had seen a picture of one recently. Picked this one up at a flea market a while back. It is 5- 5/8 in. tall, is this the larger size you mentioned? Always watching for miniatures,samples and unusual embossed bottles. This one has neat bubbles in the glass. Thanks.

 Cliff


----------



## pupman (Dec 26, 2005)

Hi Cliff,Nice cure,that's the one the next size up from the one I pictured. It is a $35-40 cure. None of the Kilmers Indian cough cure bottles are real common with the big embossed lung bottle being the rarest,If I can ever help you with cure questions I would be glad to help! Best Regards,kev


----------



## Ye Olde Prospector (Dec 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info Kev. Think I paid 5 bucks when I got it, hadn't seen one around so figured it was worth that anyway. Cure bottles seem to be getting popular on Ebay lately. Bitters were big for a long time but prices have pretty much stabilized now, very few if any new discoveries on them. Most of the high end ones just travel from collection to collection. Looks like cure bottles may be the next phase. Cure bottles are still being found and are more accessable for collecting now than the bitters. Of course poisons and druggist bottles are gaining popularity as well. Just an observation from my 45+ years involved with bottles.

 Cliff


----------



## pupman (Dec 27, 2005)

Your observation is correct Cliff,I could more easily buy a rare bitters right now than a rare cure. Thay are more than HOT!!!Personally,I believe the prices for aqua,smoothbased cures are  ridiculous but prices are getting pushed out of control by a small group of collectors that say "damn the torpedoes" and push on regardless. It's ironic that you could buy a good colored historical flask  for what you would pay for an 1890's cure. I have noy been involved in the hobby as long as yourself but 20 years ago or so I decided to settle on cures and with over 850 in my collection I will not change course now. Thats why I took on a little side collection of Lyons powders and similar insect bottles but they are hard to find too!Anyhow,nice bottle,nice price,can't go wrong,good luck collecting,Kev


----------



## blackbird (Jan 9, 2006)

I have to disagree a little about what is the rarest Kilmers Cure Bottle. In my opion it is the Schoharie NY Kilmers Cough Cure. TJ Kilmers bottle. TJ was a cousin of the famous Kilmer we all know who thought he should get rich off his cousins name. It is not worth as much as some of the Kilmers but is very rare to find. I have seen about 6 in 25 years of collecting. I would love to buy one for my collect, it's a local bottle for me.


----------



## pupman (Jan 11, 2006)

You are correct, the Schoharie is  a little rarer than the embossed lung consumption cure  but not by too much! When I stated that the consumption cure was the rarest I meant of the Binghampton Kilmer cures,I should have mabe it a little clearer.At any rate that makes two of us looking for the Schoharie Kilmer cure as well as plenty of others,Kev


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 7, 2007)

I happened upon a T.J. Kilmers Cough Cure Schoharie bottle a while ago and added it to my collection. I  finally decided to see what it was worth on ebay and it sold fair and square for $565.00 to a collector in NY. $$wise  there is no comparison to the other Kilmers I have sold or seen. I saved a picture, hope the new owner doesn't mind me posting it.


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2007)

That's a great kilmers bottle. Its the second most rare kilmer's variety (that I know of).  The catarrh cough cure with the embossed lungs sells for quite a bit more.
 If you took a photo of it before you sold it, you own the rights to the photo and can do whatever you please with it. The buyer only bought the bottle. I use photos of bottle that I have sold all the time.


----------



## epgorge (Feb 7, 2007)

Guys, 

 I have been a marketing executive most of my life and prices are driven by the market and demand. 

 I was reading he other night that bottle collecting is the third largest hobby in America right now. 

 While that will make the prices go up considerably, most of you are sitting on a gold mine. Not to mention you are on the cutting edge of finding new and great discoveries. Rock on. 

 Ep


----------



## bottleguy58 (Feb 7, 2007)

Thanks Matt. I have a small sample bottle identical in shape and size to the smallest Kilmers Swamp-Root sample bottle, only it is embossed SAMPLE BOTTLE HARRIS COUGH REMEDY BINGHAMTON, N.Y., any connection betweeen the two?


----------



## GuntherHess (Feb 7, 2007)

> I have a small sample bottle identical in shape and size to the smallest Kilmers Swamp-Root sample bottle, only it is embossed SAMPLE BOTTLE HARRIS COUGH REMEDY BINGHAMTON, N.Y., any connection betweeen the two?


 
 No relation that I know of, other than a copycat which was pretty common. 
 That bottle is listed in my book, they are scarce, not too rare. There were quite a few patent meds out of that area.


----------

